# Toy collar size?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think a harness is a good idea with a very small pup - less stress on the throat (toys are very prone to throat damage), and more difficult for them to slip out of.

I use small Rogz Jellybean collars on my two - mainly as house and tag collars, but also to attach a leash. They are adjustable, and soft and comfortable, but not easy to unfasten, I've found. The Midget range is even smaller. The leads in both ranges are a good length for small dogs.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Harness only for a leash. Never use a collar with a leash on a tiny dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Use a harness on her when you go out. The only reason I use collars is for bells or tags


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I quit putting tags on after Nicholas got a tag stuck in pedals of antique sewing machine and was choking himself trying to get loose. I have their name and phone no embroidered on their collar and that is it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Custom collar*

Paco collars made a beautiful 6 1/2" leather collar for Pierre.


----------

